# So I Have a confession...



## Katie Jewel (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been holding back a secret from everyone....Soo I'm trying to gain some weight and I have been really working on it.I've already done a weigh in and I have a goal.But I just wanted to know if anyone had any tips.I'm getting help from Tiffany but I'm trying to get as much more help as possible...I've been workin on oreos and brownies anything else???:eat2::eat1:


Katie


----------



## Katie Jewel (Oct 12, 2009)

oh weee my boy toy is gonna help thats even better:wubu:


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Katie!

I´d say you are perfect the way you are... but a few pounds will not damage your beauty for sure! So what is your goal please? You surely make us curious... 

Don´t know why noone else answered...

I´m not into ladies that gain but as you are so sweet... what about cheesecake, big steaks, pancakes with gallons of syrup... LOL

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## joswitch (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's a tip: don't rush it, take your time and enjoy the "journey" ..and all the foods you really like, natch, and maybe be adventurous and try some new stuff too?... Try not to let the "goal" turn your gaining into a chore that you might "win" or "lose" at, but instead relish the freedom you have granted yourself to gain and the sensuality of indulgence in food and pleasure - especially given that you have someone special to help you (lucky bf!) ... Enjoy!


----------



## Katie Jewel (Oct 13, 2009)

stuffedbellylover said:


> Hey Katie!
> 
> I´d say you are perfect the way you are... but a few pounds will not damage your beauty for sure! So what is your goal please? You surely make us curious...
> 
> ...


Yea 
I just wanna be alil bigger maybe 25 more lbs.Its hard for me because I don't gain or lose you know???
All that food sounds so yummy:eat2:
I'm hungry now LOL


----------



## Katie Jewel (Oct 13, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Here's a tip: don't rush it, take your time and enjoy the "journey" ..and all the foods you really like, natch, and maybe be adventurous and try some new stuff too?... Try not to let the "goal" turn your gaining into a chore that you might "win" or "lose" at, but instead relish the freedom you have granted yourself to gain and the sensuality of indulgence in food and pleasure - especially given that you have someone special to help you (lucky bf!) ... Enjoy!



Awwe thanks for the tip that does really help.I'm not gonna try and rush it and I want to enjoy the journey too.
Yea he's all for me gaining.Says I would look beautiful either way


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Oct 13, 2009)

> Says I would look beautiful either way



Well Katie I don´t know your boyfriend but he is right about that!

As for all the food: like joswitch said... do it the slow way... 25 aren´t that much for a lady in the chubby league and with an instructor like Tiffany you will gain it in no time if you aren´t carefully enough... LOL

But nice to hear you don´t go for a BIG gain!!! As I like your body the way it is! BUt the amount you wanna add will not do any damage to your beauty!!! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 13, 2009)

*Variety* is the key. Sure, you should indulge every craving to its utmost, but switch things around whenever possible. Go with sweet rich and creamy foods one night, and fried crispy stuff the next. By eating a wide variety of foods, you're less likely to get bored or become sick of it, and you'll be engaged to eat more. Variety also helps keep you from getting nauseous or malnourished.

Eat lots, stuff yourself silly, and snack throughout the day, keeping just on the pleasant side of full. Always have some snacks ready to hand (a feeder is helpful here) so you can eat whenever you want, and be sure to have sodas and juice to wash it down with. ^_^ 

Finally, have fun!  Getting fatter works best when you enjoy it.


----------



## Katie Jewel (Oct 15, 2009)

so this is going good I'm really excited...
I've been taking y'alls advice and its really workin i might just have to do another weigh in LOL:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Katie Jewel (Nov 6, 2009)

so how bout im 235 now


----------



## joswitch (Nov 7, 2009)

Yayz! And *hugs*


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 7, 2009)

235 is 106.46 kg... wow... I´d have estimated you being about 90-95 kg... you don´t look that big, Katie... and that´s a compliment! :wubu:

So how much of the desired 25 pounds are added yet, please? 

Best wishes,:smitten:

Chris


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 8, 2009)

I am all for mass...

I was skimming through sites looking for something to help you on your journey...

Hope this helps


----------



## Katie Jewel (Nov 8, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I am all for mass...
> 
> I was skimming through sites looking for something to help you on your journey...
> 
> Hope this helps



awesome looks like it can help
thank you so much:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## rustydog7 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Katie, I agree to enjoy the proces and just eat a little extra every meal after your full and eat sweet snacks.


----------



## kmax1980 (Nov 11, 2009)

Katie Jewel said:


> so how bout im 235 now



enjoying your growing body?  its fun getting chubby isnt it hehehe


----------



## Katie Jewel (Nov 11, 2009)

rustydog7 said:


> Hi Katie, I agree to enjoy the proces and just eat a little extra every meal after your full and eat sweet snacks.


yea I have really noticed a difference doing that alot:eat2:



kmax1980 said:


> enjoying your growing body?  its fun getting chubby isnt it hehehe


yes it sure is


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice to know you are comfortable with it and enjoy your live, Katie Jewel!!! 

Best wishes and hugs,

Chris


----------



## Katie Jewel (Nov 13, 2009)

I am very comfortable the way I was and the way I am now 

I'm at 240 now.went to the grocery store and weighed myself,after my shoes broke lol.


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Katie!

What the hell do you eat? 5 pounds in 5 days... that´s nearly impossible... 

Which weight did you start your gaining challenge at and what is the goal then? Or do you wanna surprise us? I guess you started around 225... so 15 would be done and 10 still to go... That would be 250 then... a nice even number to stop gaining... ain´t it? ;-)

Best wishes and hugs,:wubu::bow::smitten:

Chris


----------



## joswitch (Nov 15, 2009)

Katie Jewel said:


> I am very comfortable the way I was and the way I am now
> 
> I'm at 240 now.went to the grocery store and weighed myself,after my shoes broke lol.



Alas poor shoes! Oh well, hopefully you were uninjured in the breaking and now you have an excuse to buy some more - maybe more robust - shoes! 

Sounds like your gaining is going real well, hun! *hug*


----------



## Katie Jewel (Nov 18, 2009)

stuffedbellylover said:


> Hey Katie!
> 
> What the hell do you eat? 5 pounds in 5 days... that´s nearly impossible...
> 
> ...



I have nooo clue.Just eating all the cookies and drinking loads of sugar in my coffee musta worked i guess hehe:wubu: It has just been crazy with all this gaining LOL:eat2:


----------



## Katie Jewel (Nov 18, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Alas poor shoes! Oh well, hopefully you were uninjured in the breaking and now you have an excuse to buy some more - maybe more robust - shoes!
> 
> Sounds like your gaining is going real well, hun! *hug*



Yea!Those were some cute shoes too.I just took them off and ended up walking around barefoot haha


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 19, 2009)

> I have nooo clue.Just eating all the cookies and drinking loads of sugar in my coffee musta worked i guess hehe It has just been crazy with all this gaining LOL



I´m dearly begging you for giving us a post-Thanksgiving analysis and result dear Katie! 

I hope your fam has organized a HUGE turkey for the family reunion as the table will be joined by a sexy hot glutton called Katie! 

Have some fun!

Best wishes and hugs,:wubu::smitten::kiss2:

Chris


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

I didnt read though the thread but my advice is to eat as much as you can before you go to bed..thats how I gained all my weight


----------



## rustydog7 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Katie, you are gaining nicely. Would love some pictures of the progress if you want to share them.


----------



## Katie Jewel (Dec 7, 2009)

not too sure as to how much I weigh now lol i will be going to Tiffanys to fond out verrrry soon


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Dec 7, 2009)

My bet: 265! 

Do I get anything if I´m right or just a 1-2 pouds away from the correct number, please? ;-) LOL

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Katie Jewel (Dec 12, 2009)

stuffedbellylover said:


> My bet: 265!
> 
> Do I get anything if I´m right or just a 1-2 pouds away from the correct number, please? ;-) LOL
> 
> ...



LOL i hope your right Chris I have been dying to know...I haven't gone anywhere (well except to school,I just enrolled,yayyy,anyways) or changed any of my eating habits :eat2:...I have been doing all I can to gain but stay healthy at the same time (if there is such an animal,haha) My appetite has been mighty strong these days...When I finally get there I will surely let you know.I'm so excited...I'm up so late with the munchies lmao drinkin my coffee.OK now I'm just rambling but I just wanted to let you know that I am still here.
Thanks everyone and Chris :wubu: for your support.It was alil tough to come out with my confession cuz I really didn't think there were any others like me and now I know  I am really glad to be on this journey and knowing that I have people who can support my beliefs and goals...
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Dec 12, 2009)

Katie,

I have recently seen pics of you in another forum... and I have to say you are still a bombshell!

I love the one in the tight blue jeans... looks like the button is gonna pop off every second... LOL

The profile pic you posted there makes you look pregnant... so how far along are you and what kinda gender does your "food n beer baby" have? ;-)

Enough kidding I think you look so great Katie... and I´m no fan of women gaining at all... So if I say you look great it´s not becuase of your gain but because of the fact your pounds fit perfectly... 

To me it´s not about the pounds... it´s about the perfect combination if appearance and character... and you definitely bring all of it!

So on one hand I hope you arrive your gaining dreams (as you are such a nice person) but on the other I hope your gain won´t go too far... as I love the ladies plushy but healthy...

But I have no doubt you will stay healthy!

I have another tip for you if you wanna gain: as you are a smoker you should think about quitting... I´m sure it will give you some extra meat to cuddle! ;-)

I´m so excited about the project we discussed... and I wonder what decision you will make in the end...

I have a perfect script for a set over here... originally done for a model who has retired unfortunatelly... so if you want to have a look at it just tell me... ;-)

Aside from the script I´d love to see you doing a "Beer Belly Challenge"... that would be downing 4-5 liters (a bit more than a gallon) in 30-40 minutes... a model I recently mailt to said that would be impossible... but I´m sure you would get it done... even if you were ready to burst afterwards... ;-)

As for your school career I wish you a nice and successful start!!! It´s always a pleasure to see a model doing a off-modeling career as it will be something for the future!  So good luck... well, not that you will need any luck... but anyway... LOL

Best wishes and hugs,:wubu::smitten::kiss2:

Chris


----------



## zena695 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Katie,

I just wanted to say I'm right there with you--intentionally gaining weight. :eat1: I think the advice is wise to not get too hung up on a goal and just enjoy the process. You are in the small minority of women who actually eat what they want and not worry about gaining weight. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Katie Jewel (Dec 12, 2009)

stuffedbellylover said:


> Katie,
> 
> I have recently seen pics of you in another forum... and I have to say you are still a bombshell!
> 
> ...



Thank you Chris I always love signing on when I know you left me alil somethin,somethin.haha
I know I can't hardly control this lil demon food n beer baby 
As far as gaining goes I just love the way everything start to grow...get bigger..It fascinates me.I remember when I was at 260-265 awhile back I liked how I felt..I was healthy and I mean it was an experience that I obviously wanna try again cuz I was alil younger then...Now I know what I want and know what I like as far as gaining and the way I want my body,I'll still manage to keep my health that's the number one right now...

Wow you have sooo many ideas LOL you make my head spin(in a good way,)I will totally have them done be4 Christmas haha.
Yea I start school pretty soon I'm sooo excited..It's about dam time LOL
well thank you for your well wishes and luck I'll need it :eat2:
xx


----------



## Katie Jewel (Dec 12, 2009)

zena695 said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> I just wanted to say I'm right there with you--intentionally gaining weight. :eat1: I think the advice is wise to not get too hung up on a goal and just enjoy the process. You are in the small minority of women who actually eat what they want and not worry about gaining weight. I hope you enjoy it!



Hey Zena!!
It's really nice and comforting to know that I'm not alone in the process!!!
And your so right about making goals and not actually being dead-set on that goal but just sit back, relax, eat :eat1: and watch everything change LOL
You are right I never really paid attention to watching what I eat so I don't worry about losing weight..it's all in the gain haha..And thanks I hope you enjoy it as well
xx


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Katie!

It´s an honor to exchange opinions and ideas with you! So I have to give the compliments back! 

So did I get it right? You were pretty fat as a teen then somehow cut the weight back and found out you liked the fat Katie a bit more? So you are gaining your fat back now? That´s quite an interesting way... So are you an on-and-off-gainer... that you gain, then loose it all to have the joy of gaining it back again on purpose? I know a lady that actually does that as well... she is normally slim... eats herself fat and round from time to time... cuts the fat back.... just to start all over gain... That´s funny... ;-)

It´s really a happy news that your health s #1 for you... as you are still so young... I really like that kinda BBWs and gainers who care about their weight.... as most don´t...

As for my ideas Im so glad you like them! But in case of the "Beer Belly Challenge" you should use alcofree beer... otherwise you´d be busted like hell afterwards... ;-)

I hope you classmates will like you... and not bash you for being "da fat gal"... But you have such a lovely chararacter so I´m sure you can convince a lot of them to be allies with you against the "Anti-Fat Katie"-fraction... It´s so nice to see you aren´t only enlarging your body but also your brain by going to school! Is it allowed to ask what kinda school it is and which classes you are going to take? If you have German class or so... don´t bother to ask me whenever you have probs with your homework... as I´m German... not that way of an American who states being "German" because of an German ancestor in 18something... but I´m real German... German ancestry, born in Germany, living in Germany... oh and of course I have a German passport... what a surprise... LOL 

Best wishes and hugs,

Chris


----------



## John12 (Dec 14, 2009)

As I was reading through this thread, all I can say is that you are truly lucky! While people are killing themselves to shed some pounds, you are eating like a queen to gain some pounds!:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 16, 2009)

I wish all the best on your journey. Will thee be pictures?


----------



## Katie Jewel (Dec 30, 2009)

I have to tell you all how sorry I am for neglecting this thread!!
I hope you will forgive me it seems the Holidays had taken most of my time and I wasn't quite able to post till now  
I had the most spectacular Christmas dinner with tons of ham, green bean cassarole, stuffing, sweet potatoes, a whole bunch of banana pudding(MY FAVORITE,) sweet potatoe pie, german chocolate cake...ALOT more lol.With the new year coming up I am very excited to see what it will bring me, and how much weight I can put on.
Well Merry Belated Christmas to you all, and I hope you all have the most pleasant New Year ahead


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Katie!

Happy New Year at first!

How was 2010 so far?

I´m sure no one blames you for not answering as I´m sure most people will enjoy the results of your Christmas binging with the fam! 

I´m so happy your family doesn´t tease you and tells you to lose weight but that they are supportive! So you can call yourself a lucky lady for having such a family... Do they also know what kinda work you do to gain money for university? ;-)

Anyway Katie I hope you had fun starting into 2010 so far... and if you really had a cigar I hope there are photos to show... I´m sure it looked classy and hot! ;-)

If you still wonder what 2010 will bring you... I hope new clothes will be one of the answers otherwise you will have to walk around naked... because your own ones, especially your pants, won´t be able to get closed anymore... 

All the best for 2010!

Best wishes and hugs,:wubu::smitten::kiss2:

Chris

PS: Hope you don´t mind me answering all 3 of your answering post in this one but I didn´t want to make it so complicated! ;-)


----------



## Katie Jewel (Sep 24, 2010)

stuffedbellylover said:


> Hey Katie!
> 
> Happy New Year at first!
> 
> ...



Its been awhile since I checked in here,I am around 275 and getting bigger.Seems like just yesterday I had started this whole ordeal,but I am having fun doing it and am happy at the size I am right now.If I go up I just hope I don't have any health problems.If I lose I hope y'all still feel the same its been a easy time gaining this weight.


----------



## leener38 (Sep 28, 2010)

Katie Jewel said:


> Its been awhile since I checked in here,I am around 275 and getting bigger.Seems like just yesterday I had started this whole ordeal,but I am having fun doing it and am happy at the size I am right now.If I go up I just hope I don't have any health problems.If I lose I hope y'all still feel the same its been a easy time gaining this weight.



At that weight, I've only really had back issues. But that sure didn't stop me. When I hit 298, that's when the back was, like, no more!! But it's too much fun eating whatever you want, when you want, and however much you want. And feeling your belly jiggle and developing a little waddle when you walk is kind of addictive. LOL

The main thing is to have fun no matter what. Good luck!


----------

